# Prayer Request from Africa



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

Some of you expressed interest in being kept up to date on our Africa trip. Well, we are here right now. We found a "hut" (more like a one walled shack with no roof) filled with 18 boys. They had some of the wors scavies I have ever seen. 
We were able to begin the treatment for them, take thier old clothes and give them new clothes. The treatment takes three days. Pray that the village leaders will continue to allow us to treat these boys.

To those of you that helped with our trip...God bless you!

Tropicalsun
Rob


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks for the update, Rob.

Keeping you and the team in my prayers.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

prays sent god bless you all for what you are doing for gods kids


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Prayers and praise sent to God in behalf of you and your group for the work being done for the boy's and other there. May Gods blessing be on you all.


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

*Prayers for Africa:*

Lord bless and keep these your hearty warriors...eager to spread your gospel and heal your children. Extend your protective hands and through them your healing powers to these young children. Lord give strength, wisdom and protection to these who minister to your lost children that they may be empowered and spread your light and the children receive your healing.

_*Luk 9:2*__* Then he sent them to proclaim the kingdom of God and to heal the sick. *_​


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

The people group we are meeting are fisherman. Here is what thier boats look like.

God is good...


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Father God,

Thank you for your blessings, which are new every morning! I praise you for allowing Rob and his group to travel to Africa and minister to this village. Thank you for using them to deliver your healing power to these people. Thank you for the generosity and obedience of the people who support them financially so Rob and his group could go out to spread the good news of Jesus.

Bless the village with the knowledge of the Way, the Truth, and the Life. Let your Spirit draw them to Jesus, that their lives will be converted and give glory to your name.

Watch over Rob's mission group. Keep them safe, healthy and joyful in Jesus. Return them safely to their homes at the end of their journey.

In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


----------



## FishingFrank (Oct 30, 2006)

Bless these people dear Lord in there eforts and place your shield around them during there stay. Please see them home safely, and bless the people that they are helping. In Jesus name we Pray AMEN


----------

